# NJ feedlot horses



## muddycreekfarm

I have a rehoming facility for unwanted and slaughterbound horses in PA. We go to the Camelot feedlot in NJ as often as possible to save horses from slaughter. I post info and pics of the available horses on our website as I get them to help them find homes or to raise funds so we can purchase them. Please take a look at our website www.muddycreekfarm.weebly.com and help if you're able to. I can give references if anyone is interested. We are not a 501(c)3 yet but we are working on the paperwork but until we are approved, donations are not tax deductible.
At this moment we are in desperate need of waterproof blankets sizes 72" to 81", and grain/hay/vet funds. We will be going back to the feedlot as soon as we can find homes for a few of our available horses (we are out of room).


----------



## alli09

that's a shame because that horse is beautiful and it looks healthy.I would give you everything I could if I had any kind of money right now.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

*Ace*



alli09 said:


> that's a shame because that horse is beautiful and it looks healthy.I would give you everything I could if I had any kind of money right now.


Hi Alli,
That's Ace (the picture was taken at the feedlot right before we saved him), he was adopted by one of our volunteers as soon as he stepped off the trailer at home. He's such a great horse and you're right, he's perfectly healthy. Rides great (beginner safe). I think alot of people still think that it's the old, sick, "crazy" horses that go to slaughter and so far we've gotten 12 from there and they've all been healthy and ride fine, if of age (one was a 7 mo old Grulla draft cross colt who had groundwork done). What breed do you think Ace is? I know it's not a very good picture but if you can just take a guess. We were told QH and somedays that's what he looks like but other days he looks more like an english breed.


----------



## alli09

did the vet tell you qh? He does look a little like it.and yeah, I learned a long time ago that it isn't just the sick, old and unwanted horses that go to slaughter, especially after seeing slaughter videos.Thank you for helping them.When I get my life together I am opening up a rescue facility after I get the money I need for one.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

alli09 said:


> did the vet tell you qh? He does look a little like it.and yeah, I learned a long time ago that it isn't just the sick, old and unwanted horses that go to slaughter, especially after seeing slaughter videos.Thank you for helping them.When I get my life together I am opening up a rescue facility after I get the money I need for one.


No we normally tell the vet what breed they are lol. But all in all it doesn't matter because it wouldn't deter us from rescuing them. I will never understand what goes thru some people's minds when they sell a horse at Camelot because you know they have a very high chance of going into the feedlot. I've never ridden very many "well trained" horses so maybe this isn't too special but Ace won't pick up speed on a "kick" he will only pick up for constant leg pressure and the second you let off he drops right back to a walk, which is great for little kids since they aren't strong enough for the pressure he's trained to. I'm just amazed at how he wound up there. And we paid 350.00 for him! Luckily at Camelot it's very easy to save the horses as the owner has no problem selling to rescues, he's one of the only feedlot owners I'm aware of that will do that. Of course he gets a "crazy" every now and then that he won't sell even though they could be retrained by the right person and that breaks my heart, but if we save 20 and lose 1 I still think we are doing pretty good. Education is the key to saving these guys because slaughter will never stop until owners stop breeding them and selling them off at auction (I'm not against breeding, I just think people need to be more careful about it). I'm hoping one of these days we can win the lottery because there's so much more I want to give these horses and all the rest, but until then they will live big on a tiny farm  Good luck with starting your rescue, it's a ton of hard work but everytime you see the faces of everyone you've been able to help, it makes it all totally worthwhile (and you won't even mind all the cold days spent outside or trudging thru mud up to your knees - I hate this time of year haha). Well, I must go and start training. If you ever want to email me my email address is [email protected]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I'm utterly confused. If there is nothing wrong with these horses, then why would someone opt to pay you $1,500 for a "decently" broke animal that you paid a couple hundred dollars for? Why not just GO to the feedlot themselves and pick one up?

The kind of overhead you're going to be making by rehoming horses at those prices puts you in a better position in this economy then most people into horses for FUN. Why exactly should I give my money to a non-registered self proclaimed rescue who's selling horses for twice what they're worth in today's economy?

I'm sorry if I sound rude, but I find it pretty petty to pull at peoples heart strings by calling yourself a rescue when you're selling a Thoroughbred gelding with TWO previously broken legs for $750. So, basically, this poor woman can't afford her beloved horse, so she GIVES him to you for FREE, and you're turning around and trying to charge someone $750 when even registered sound yearlings can't sell for that price?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Hmm..If this is the same Camelot I am thinking of, that's where I got my horse. It was actually a nice facility. There were horses that went to the KB, sure. But as far as auctions go, it was quite nice..

EDIT: Hmm...I didnt look at the website at first...I'm kind of wondering the same thing as Macabre?


----------



## muddycreekfarm

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm utterly confused. If there is nothing wrong with these horses, then why would someone opt to pay you $1,500 for a "decently" broke animal that you paid a couple hundred dollars for? Why not just GO to the feedlot themselves and pick one up?
> 
> The kind of overhead you're going to be making by rehoming horses at those prices puts you in a better position in this economy then most people into horses for FUN. Why exactly should I give my money to a non-registered self proclaimed rescue who's selling horses for twice what they're worth in today's economy?
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound rude, but I find it pretty petty to pull at peoples heart strings by calling yourself a rescue when you're selling a Thoroughbred gelding with TWO previously broken legs for $750. So, basically, this poor woman can't afford her beloved horse, so she GIVES him to you for FREE, and you're turning around and trying to charge someone $750 when even registered sound yearlings can't sell for that price?


We are registered as a nonprofit in the state of PA (you can search our full name - Muddy Creek Farms & Rehoming Facility for Unwanted Horses) and get that info. We are also doing our paperwork for federal nonprofit status. Ok think of it this way (no you're not being rude and neither am I when I answer your questions)... We buy one horse from Frank for 350.00 (some are less and some are more), it costs close to 50.00 in tolls to get there and back, plus 100.00 in gas (he is a 6 hr roundtrip from us), so if we only get one horse that brings the total up to 500.00 just to get him/her, then we normally have the horse for anywhere from 3 - 6 (sometimes over a year) until we find a suitable home for them, so that's 120-240 in hay, 192-384 in grain, 120 just for a vet check plus 35.00 for a coggins, and 32.00 for vaccines, 50.00 for their teeth to be floated, and nothing for their hooves because we are lucky enough to have a great farrier. So in the time they are normally here that brings the total up to 1049-1361. Now alot of our horses end up with adoption fees 500.00 and under by the time it's all said and done. Sometimes we lucky enough to be able to get a higher adoption fee which helps to support the other horses that are here. I truly wish people would go and buy them themselves! If that did that maybe we wouldn't be up to 18 horses. Our adoption fees are not by any means set in stone, but it depends on the person/facility/etc... Sometimes someone can easily afford the month to month care but not the up front cost of the horse, I have no problem working with these people. Trust me I'm not making a penny off of the rescue and that's not why I'm doing it. When I did our paperwork at the end of Oct we had 200.00 left (and the month isn't even over - I have to get hay tomorrow). I won't even go into what the costs are to have 18 horses here. I didn't come on here begging for donations, I am spreading the word about the feedlot, and if someone wants to donate great, if they don't want to or can't I completely understand. Some folks like us and some don't, but at the end of the day I put alot more into this rescue and these horses than most of the big ones do. We have a total of 2 full time volunteers (when they show up), 1 that comes on Fridays, my partner handles the financial paperwork, and my fiance` and I handle the feeding, training, barnwork, internet, computer records, grooming, etc. and he works full-time at another job so it's pretty much just me. As far as Gonzo goes, he rides great w/t/c has been cleared for all normal riding as well as hard trail riding (vet even said with a new set of xrays he may be able to jump - But we will not allow it), he has his papers, and the best temperment I've seen on a TB in a long time. Now will we get 750, probably not, but does it hurt to have his rehoming fee set at that while he's away for a 30 day refresher? No, not at all. So all in all I appreciate your questions and I hope that it hasn't only cleared it up for you but also other people who may have wondered the same thing. If anyone wants the phone number to the feedlot so you can save a horse, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Did you ever end up getting the 10 acres you mention trying to get a grant for on your website?


----------



## muddycreekfarm

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hmm..If this is the same Camelot I am thinking of, that's where I got my horse. It was actually a nice facility. There were horses that went to the KB, sure. But as far as auctions go, it was quite nice..


It's in Cranbury NJ. I've never been to the auction itself, we wait until we get the list of who's in the feedlot, and those are the ones we purchase from him. Some people have issues with this I'm sure since it's putting money in the kill buyer's hands, but he'd get that money with the horse dead or alive and I'd rather see it alive. We used to go to New Holland every couple of weeks (that's a nasty auction but still doesn't compaire to SugarCreek) but when you buy one there you are left to wonder if you hadn't bought them that maybe someone else with a good home would've, but by us getting them it closed a spot that another one could've had that may have needed it more. I think I put the wrong picture on my first post and gave some people the wrong idea of us, so if you don't mind I'm going to try to clear something up now since I'm already typing.. On our first trip to Camelot we went directly out back to look at some of the worst and he showed us "Hope" she was a TB who was so skinny you could see ribs, hip bones, backbone etc, and she was covered in manure burns. Frank said she had gained about 100lbs since he had her, but that nobody else would probably want her since she looked so bad. So of course she came home with us, as did a 2 yr old paint that he wasn't even going to tell us about because he wasn't broke (since when does that matter). Hope turned out to be Judge Carrie and records show she was a winner but that's all we've found so far. On the second trip we got Jack The Lad who is a very well known US bred Standardbred in the UK. I have gotten thanks from his previous owner as well as people involved with UK racing, on that same trip we got a black polo pony mare who followed Jack everywhere. Since those trips we have also gotten a 5 yr old QH gelding, 8 yr old chestnut QH gelding, Grey appy mare, dark brown young TB mare, a little camp pony, and a Draft X colt. I do not have the funds to take in ones with broken legs, etc.. (I hope someday to be able to), so yes I do have to look for ones that I feel will be able to rehome fairly quickly. Well, speaking of horses I have to head back out and continue cleaning stalls.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

Spastic_Dove said:


> Did you ever end up getting the 10 acres you mention trying to get a grant for on your website?


No, not yet. I have a friend with a rescue where we take horses when we are full here, and my parents are talking about fencing in some of their property which would probably be another 10 or 15 acres. We just started this full time on Sept. 1st, so we still have a long way to go.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Ah, I was just wondering since you said you have 18 horses and your website said you only had 3 acres so I was a bit worried. 

Good luck getting more space.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

Spastic_Dove said:


> Ah, I was just wondering since you said you have 18 horses and your website said you only had 3 acres so I was a bit worried.
> 
> Good luck getting more space.


Thank you. Once we get a few more months under our belts things will get easier with purchasing land or receiving a grant for it. I wish the nonprofit status would go thru soon, Peter Max told us that he would make a large donation per painting he sold to anyone we referred, but I'm sure he'd be willing to help more with the 501(c)3 in place. Not that I'm complaining, his willingness to help us even alittle is wonderful and greatly appreciated.

May I ask you something, without sounding rude (I'm just wondering). What were you worried about? I understand worrying because there's no grass, but besides that I wasn't sure. As long as the horses are being fed correctly and either maintaining their weight, or gaining as needed, I don't see a reason for concern. If it got to the point of them fighting or hurting themselves, I would without a doubt make changes. I'm extremely lucky to working with the local humane officer, so he can keep an eye on everything and make sure it doesn't get out of control. I didn't think we would be able to take in anymore this week from the feedlot, but we got one adopted so that opened up the space to save the remaining two at Camelot. So, everything is good on the home front. I want to thank you for being respectful with your question and concern.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

*Camelot feedlot 11-4-09*

I just wanted to let everyone know that we are heading to Camelot to save as many horses as possible this weekend. I will post a list of what's available (which ones Frank buys tonight) tomorrow so that if anyone would like to purchase one themself, they have the info. If anyone would like to donate, our paypal email is [email protected] . Hopefully we can help to get them all homes!


----------



## iridehorses

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm utterly confused. If there is nothing wrong with these horses, then why would someone opt to pay you $1,500 for a "decently" broke animal that you paid a couple hundred dollars for? Why not just GO to the feedlot themselves and pick one up?


Simply because you don't know what you are getting until you get it home and then you own it. If it isn't what you expected, that's your problem.

Buying one from a rescue, you expect the horse to have been checked out by a vet, have it's initial shots, worming, teeth floated, fatten up, and ridden. You don't need to worry if the horse was Aced before getting to the sale and you can take your time riding him once or several times. 

In the mean while, there is time, experience, and actual costs involved in getting the horse to where he is saleable. That is what you are paying for instead of taking a chance on the horse at a sale.

(When I lived in PA I used to go to Camelot and New Holland. I still get sale notices from Camelot!)


----------



## sunshineo0o

Muddycreek, that is really great that you are saving these horses! I go to camelot once in awhile..actually I bought my two horses from there. Lately there has been so many great rideable horses being sold to the kill buyers. I was wondering if you were around when that really pretty paint mare in foal was sold to kill pen. I was thinking of ways of how I would be able to afford her, but I really couldn't. I hope that she was rescued.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

sunshineo0o said:


> Muddycreek, that is really great that you are saving these horses! I go to camelot once in awhile..actually I bought my two horses from there. Lately there has been so many great rideable horses being sold to the kill buyers. I was wondering if you were around when that really pretty paint mare in foal was sold to kill pen. I was thinking of ways of how I would be able to afford her, but I really couldn't. I hope that she was rescued.


Thank You. I don't recall that mare, but there's so many. Frank bought 34 last night to go into the kill pen. I know one got saved this morning, I am going Friday night to save ATLEAST one (hoping for 3). I think if everyone bans together we can get all of these horses out safe. We have the new list posted on our website www.muddycreekfarm.weebly.com (go to nj kill pen, under "more" on the home page)


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I was worried about 18 horses being on 3 acres as I don't really feel that would be enough room. 
Per your agreement, you require adopters to have 1/2 acre per horse which sounds like a fair minimum with exercise. For 18 horses to follow your agreement, that would be 9 acres which is why I was hoping you got your extra acreage.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

Spastic_Dove said:


> I was worried about 18 horses being on 3 acres as I don't really feel that would be enough room.
> Per your agreement, you require adopters to have 1/2 acre per horse which sounds like a fair minimum with exercise. For 18 horses to follow your agreement, that would be 9 acres which is why I was hoping you got your extra acreage.


I'm fencing my yard in today  It won't be alot extra but atleast there's grass. I have a big bale of hay in each pasture with the gates open and wouldn't you know it, they are all in one field eating off the one bale lol. I'd rather see horses here on less then a 1/2 acre each while awaiting new homes, then being killed. I just wish I had a bigger barn, even if I was stuck with the small amount of land. They all get either ridden or lunged everyday also so that helps, but there's no lack of running, bucking, and playing in the fields  If land wasn't so darn expensive in this area I'd have plenty by now (10 acres with no house or barn is going to cost what our entire property with building the barns etc.. cost). Thanks again for your concern.


----------



## American CowGirl

there are QH,appys,paints,TB, ponies, drafts and so on 
if you are interested in saving a horse in the NJ kill pen and have face book here is the Group
NJ Killpen Horses... Horse Angels of Facebook

NJ KILLPEN HORSES...HORSE ANGELS OF FACEBOOK | Facebook


----------



## wild_spot

Good on you for rehoming these horses.

However:



> At this moment we are in *desperate need* of waterproof blankets sizes 72" to 81", and *grain/hay/vet funds*.





> We will be going back to the feedlot as soon as we can find homes for a few of our available horses


It would seem to me that if you are desperate for feed and money to pay vet bills that maybe you should hold off on taking in more horses until you are in a better situation? You hear of situations like this on Fugly all the time and often they end up badly for the horses - not saying yours will, but maybe a step back in your rescueing efforts for a while is the way to go?


----------



## muddycreekfarm

*understandable*

That was actually on the wish list, which we were desperate for the blankets no doubt (things have changed since then), and I personally think that every rescue is always in need of grain/hay/vet funds/supplements/etc. We normally ended up rehoming atleast one horse before going back for another unless it came down to that last minute where it seemed like nobody else was going to be able to get the horse. At one point we were up to 18, which was way too many, but since then we have rehomed all of them except one from Camelot and one pregnant mare that we purchased locally to keep from going to slaughter. Both of them are for adoption/rehoming. My fiance` has taken over the rescue so the name changed to Stormy Knights Rescue (www.stormyknightsrescue.weebly.com) and since we only have 6 stalls, that's the number of horses that we have at one time (we actually have 7 right now but one of them is at my parents).
Luckily the camelot horses have been getting saved by other people and rescues, so I don't feel like I have to jump to save them now since so many other people have stepped up. I will of course always be ready to go back to save one or two if the need arises but for now we have decided to tone it down alot and keep things much smaller.




wild_spot said:


> Good on you for rehoming these horses.
> 
> However:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would seem to me that if you are desperate for feed and money to pay vet bills that maybe you should hold off on taking in more horses until you are in a better situation? You hear of situations like this on Fugly all the time and often they end up badly for the horses - not saying yours will, but maybe a step back in your rescueing efforts for a while is the way to go?


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby

I am planning on doing something like that when I move out of PA. I am planning on moving to Nevada and opening a training stable, and I wanted to save horses from auctions, and horses set to go to slaughter because I dont want them to go to such a horrible place. You guys are doing a wonderful thing.


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

Whether a cat, dog or horse rescue, I know they are always in need of donations & supplies...and as far as keeping horses in a rescue with less acres than is desirable, I don't see the problem in a temp situation, at least they won't be in mexico in a scary slaughterhouse...a much worse alternative. 
Obviously this rescue is legit, it is registered and I have seen her on many forums and many happy adopters...kind of seems like ya'all are busting her balls here. 
More power to the rescue for saving horses with so much potential. Too bad so many are being dumped while so many are being bred.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

*Updates*

Thank you Roxanne for your comment. I do understand people having concerns so no harm done. We have decided to go back to private rescue and our new website is www.stormyknightsrescue.weebly.com . We have gone from 18 horses at one point down to 5, so things are on a much better scale now. We haven't been to Camelot in quite a few months now and because of the outpouring of support to save the kill pen horses, other rescues and people have been saving all of them weekly so we can begin to work locally again. I do have a hundred in donations that are set back for a camelot save once we gather more funds for that specific cause but we are not stressing out to make a trip once or twice a month anymore.


----------



## Triple Z

I'm glad that I found this post, I was going to put something up if I didn't. I'd like to make more people aware that you can get a great horse if you have the means to care for one. I for one didn't always have money to purchase a horse but I had pastures and hay and would have loved to have known about this place. I have to work on my husband on helping a few here. I looked at last nights sale, if I had $3000.00 I could have bought them all!


----------



## luvmyperch

I'm just curious since I've lived near Camelot for several years, and now am in the Lehigh Valley. I passed two livestock trailers on Monday with about a half dozen horses with the same green tag on their backside. Does that mean they came from Camelot, or do other auctions use the same tag? I shut my eyes and said a little prayer as I drove past that they were on their way to a rescue farm like yours, and not on their way to being shipped out of the country...


----------



## muddycreekfarm

luvmyperch said:


> I'm just curious since I've lived near Camelot for several years, and now am in the Lehigh Valley. I passed two livestock trailers on Monday with about a half dozen horses with the same green tag on their backside. Does that mean they came from Camelot, or do other auctions use the same tag? I shut my eyes and said a little prayer as I drove past that they were on their way to a rescue farm like yours, and not on their way to being shipped out of the country...


Normally the owner of Camelot wants the horses out of his place by Sunday if they are being rescued but if it was 2 trailers with only about 6 horses each I highly doubt they were going out of the country (most guys like to ship atleast 20 at a time). Since it was Monday it's possible they were coming or going from New Holland. It's been awhile since I was at NH, and for the life of me I can't remember if they put the green usda tags on there butt there or at a different location. Just try to think that they were on their way to a rescue, it makes things alot easier. I hauled horses up to NY a few weeks ago and seeing 2 double deck trailers (empty) coming back from Canada was the worst feeling in the world, but I knew that atleast the 3 horses in our trailer had been saved from Camelot and were going to a wonderful new home.


----------



## iridehorses

Speaking of Camelot, there was an article in Horse News, April edition, about an outbreak of EHV-1 killing 3 horses and that it stemmed from Camelot. Just something to be careful with.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

iridehorses said:


> Speaking of Camelot, there was an article in Horse News, April edition, about an outbreak of EHV-1 killing 3 horses and that it stemmed from Camelot. Just something to be careful with.


A few Camelot horses have been sick, but it didn't actually stem from Camelot. I believe it came from Florida (I'm trying to think back and FL may not be correct). A few farms have been state QT'd (they should be out of it by now).


----------



## iridehorses

You are right that it wasn't Camelot that caused the outbreak but it culminated there. It really could have happened anywhere but I was just pointing out an article that I just read and it concerned me in regards to this thread.


----------



## muddycreekfarm

iridehorses said:


> You are right that it wasn't Camelot that caused the outbreak but it culminated there. It really could have happened anywhere but I was just pointing out an article that I just read and it concerned me in regards to this thread.


Oh I know what you were saying, sorry if it sounded as though I was disagreeing. Right after it went thru Camelot they had haulers dropping out and potential homes were staying back. Everybody who was left was able to pull together and get all the horses saved but it wasn't easy. Luckily out of the 30 horses on average that get bought for the kill pen on Wednesday nights, only a handful got sick, so thankfully it didn't end up as bad as it could have. Of course a handful is still too many.


----------

